# another annoying entp



## iamkarl (Sep 10, 2009)

ENTP/ENFP, eh? I've was a pretty hard core ENTP for many years, but have found myself moving towards ENFP as I started actually liking people more. (Well, I always liked people, but I seem to increasingly connected with them).

Why would you be sad that most of your friends are "IN**"? That probably works out well since they're likely open to trying very new things and with an ENTP leading the way and discussion, you could do some really off-the-charts, crazy stuff. But you might want to incorporate an "IS**" into the mix because someone has to be responsible enough to keep an eye out for the cops :laughing: - and, even though they may bore you to tears, they'll be thrilled to live vicariously through the rest of your group.

I'm a bit amused by the dangerous ENTP emo label as that would likely be true if you were actually emo, but you don't sound very emo. (emos hate themselves, goths hate everyone else, punks hate society, and scene is mostly just happy emo/goth kids). But the ENTP's tendency to like to try do things in extreme - often just to try it - may not work so well with an emo.


----------



## Loke (Aug 10, 2009)

My mood is very unstable. Sometimes I'm really up, sometimes I'm really down. And unlike most people, I don't hide any of that, which makes me pretty emo.

As for liking people... Not sure if I do. But like you, I feel an increasing connection to people.

The sad thing about introverts is that they rarely have anything to add to any discussion, especially if they're also P and the discussion is about experiences. I don't feel much need for IS's, the local INTJ is doing just fine keeping everyone on the ground, haha...


----------



## iamkarl (Sep 10, 2009)

Well - I think emo means different things to different people. I'm thinking of it as a fairly specific genre of kids who wear mostly black, skinny jeans, and long black hair covering 1/2 their face and feel sorry for and likely cut themselves. As a parent of teens, I know a few and some are very nice kids and often quite misunderstood (even by themselves, but especially their parents). (search for emo on urbandictionary - see posts #2 and #12 - I can't post the link since I'm a new member).

Good point about liking people. I connect very well with people and find many people very interesting and can talk for many hours with many different types of people. This is different than actually liking them. I dislike very few people, I don't mind most people, but I really like only a select few.

Well, I've found introverts can be fairly interactive in smaller settings where they know people well, although this is certainly not always the case. And we often have wonderful, in-depth one-on-one conversations - particularly with the INTPs I've met as well as IN** in general. But it can be quite annoying if you're always pushing them to do something or leading the conversation.

But I also hate to lock things down too much though as sometimes it's nice to just party with an ESFP since they can just kick back and not take everything so seriously. But they're not going to be a tight friend.

K


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome. So you finally decided to make an introduction... :happy:


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello and welcome. I thought I had seen you before but now I realise why


----------



## Loke (Aug 10, 2009)

iamkarl said:


> Well - I think emo means different things to different people. I'm thinking of it as a fairly specific genre of kids who wear mostly black, skinny jeans, and long black hair covering 1/2 their face and feel sorry for and likely cut themselves. As a parent of teens, I know a few and some are very nice kids and often quite misunderstood (even by themselves, but especially their parents). (search for emo on urbandictionary - see posts #2 and #12 - I can't post the link since I'm a new member).
> 
> Good point about liking people. I connect very well with people and find many people very interesting and can talk for many hours with many different types of people. This is different than actually liking them. I dislike very few people, I don't mind most people, but I really like only a select few.
> 
> ...


Yeah, well, as a parent, you need to keep up with the times. Emo as a style is sooo 2007, nowadays, calling someone emo means they're overly emotional 

As for introvert interaction, the issue isn't that they say too little, the problem is that they have nothing to say. Someone who's main interest is a role playing video game won't have much to add in a discussion about relationships, you know. That's my main problem with INTPs. So that's what I like about INFJs and ESFPs for example, they have experienced a lot on this topic, usually 



Closet Extrovert said:


> Hello, welcome. So you finally decided to make an introduction... :happy:


Yeah... I wasnt really moving to this forum, I was just checking it out. I think anime is lame, so those anime characters at the top turned me off. So I didn't bother with an intro because I didn't intend to stay. Then I got bored and made one anyway, and I guess this place is good enough to stay for a while now 



HollyGolightly said:


> Hello and welcome. I thought I had seen you before but now I realise why


Heh, I might have been seen in similar forums too. I've never had a problem using the name Loke in this community, so I guess I'm the only one.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

I hope you stay for awhile to come... :happy:


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

I want to go to Sweden... :happy:


----------



## Loke (Aug 10, 2009)

Selene said:


> I want to go to Sweden... :happy:


Damn you! That picture made me spend an hour watching old and weird cartoons


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Loke said:


> Damn you! That picture made me spend an hour watching old and weird cartoons


Housemaster: "LOL LEZ g0 2 HUHWAYEE!!!"

Woogy: "DUNT 4GEHT 2 FLAAHP UR ARRMAZ"

:laughing:


----------

